# Problem mit Xorg und Nvidia

## Aproxx

Hi,

Nach einem Update auf Xorg 6.8.2 funktioniert der nvidia Treiber nicht mehr. Einzig mit nv startet X. Ein Downgraden endet immer in einem Fehler beim kompilieren, sowohl mit gcc 3.3.4 als auch mit 3.4.3. Ich verwende nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r5 und nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3. Beim Starten vom X Server mit nvidia kommt der Fehler, dass nvidia nicht gefunden werden konnte und das keine Module gefunden werden konnten.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Macumba

hast du zufällig gleichzeitig deinen Kernel geupdatet?

Dann musst du nochmal 

emerge nvidia-{kernel,glx}

modprobe nvidia 

ausführen

----------

## Aproxx

Hi,

Ich hab zwischen dem letzten Kernelupdate bestimmt hundert mal alle Versionen vom nvidia Modul durchprobiert. Das Modul kann auch geladen werden, nur der X Server streikt mir da.

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Bei mir funktioniert die neue xorg mit nvidia-kernel ohne Probleme...

naja, zeig mal den output von Xorg.

Außerdem wäre deine (nicht funktionierende) xorg.xonf interessant.

mfg

----------

## Aproxx

xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "cherryblueb"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-rc5 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Unimatrix02 2.6.11-rc5 #3 SMP Sun Feb 27 12:18:58 CET 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 27 February 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 27 16:39:47 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1022,7460 card 0000,0000 rev 07 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1022,7468 card 1022,7468 rev 05 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1022,7469 card 1022,7469 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1022,746a card 1022,746a rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1022,746b card 1022,746b rev 05 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1022,746d card 10f1,2885 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1022,7450 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1022,7451 card 1022,7451 rev 01 class 08,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1022,7450 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1022,7451 card 1022,7451 rev 01 class 08,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 14e4,16a7 card 10f1,2885 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1022,7464 card 1022,7464 rev 0b class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1022,7464 card 1022,7464 rev 0b class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0b:0: chip 1095,3114 card 1095,3114 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:0c:0: chip 104c,8023 card 10f1,2885 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1022,7454 card 1022,7454 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:01:0: chip 1022,7455 card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0045 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0407 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa700000 - 0xfa8fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xca100000 - 0xca1fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0005 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa600000 - 0xfa6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xca0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0005 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa500000 - 0xfa5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc9f00000 - 0xc9ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:25:0), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:25:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:25:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:25:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (4:0:0), (4,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:1:0), (4,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaa00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xca300000 - 0xea3fffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0045) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfeae0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [1] -1   0   0xfa8f8000 - 0xfa8fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa8ff000 - 0xfa8ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa8ffc00 - 0xfa8fffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa8fe000 - 0xfa8fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa8fd000 - 0xfa8fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa6f0000 - 0xfa6fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [1] -1   0   0xfa8f8000 - 0xfa8fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfa8ff000 - 0xfa8ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfa8ffc00 - 0xfa8fffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfa8fe000 - 0xfa8fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfa8fd000 - 0xfa8fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa6f0000 - 0xfa6fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfa8f8000 - 0xfa8fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfa8ff000 - 0xfa8ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfa8ffc00 - 0xfa8fffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfa8fe000 - 0xfa8fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa8fd000 - 0xfa8fdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfa6f0000 - 0xfa6fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfa9ff000 - 0xfa9fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfa9fe000 - 0xfa9fefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

  at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Xorg.conf
> 
> Load       "dri"
> 
> 

 

kommentier das mal aus.

----------

## firefly

re-emerge  auch mal nvidia-glx mit der passenden versions nummer zu nvidia-kernel

----------

## Aproxx

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich kann es im Moment leider nicht testen, weil ich gerade einige Systeme auf dem betroffenen Rechner emerge.

Ich melde mich baldest möglich.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## deeem

```

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) 

```

Das besagt, dass sich das gesuchte Modul nvidia_drv.o nicht in /usr/lib/modules/drivers ( aka /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers ) befindet.

Im ersten Post erwähnst du was von einem Compiler-Fehler beim emergen vom nvidia-kernel, poste mal bitte diese Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Aproxx

Das waren Fehler vom gcc bei einem älteren Modul, das aktuelle ging fehlerfrei zum Kompilieren.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

hm, benutzt du vielleicht mm-sources oder einen 2.6.11-rc2 - Kernel?

@firefly

 *Quote:*   

> re-emerge auch mal nvidia-glx mit der passenden versions nummer zu nvidia-kernel

 

Nene, das passt schon so...

mfg

----------

## Aproxx

bash-2.05b$ uname -a

Linux Unimatrix02 2.6.11-rc5 #3 SMP Sun Feb 27 12:18:58 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 246 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Die mm-sources verwende ich länger nicht mehr, weil die nvidia module mit denen nicht zum kompilieren gingen.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Dann versuchs mal mit nem 2.6.10er-Kernel.

Sollte klappen...

mfg

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, werde ich; ich hoff das emerge is bald fertig  :Smile: 

----------

## degger

Hi!

Probier mal in der Files-Section deiner xorg.conf ModulePath "/usr/lib64/modules" bzw. ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules" hinzuzufügen.

MfG

----------

## deeem

Hmm.. als ich die nitro-surces verwendet hatte, musste ich auch spezielle nvidia-ebuilds benutzen (http://131.215.45.119/nitro/nvidia-kernel.tar.bz2), möglicherweise funktionieren die auch mit deinem Kernel.

Falls du noch kein portage-overlay directory hast:

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/overlays/local/media-video/

```

und dorthin das tar.bz2 entpacken (erstellt das Unterverzeichnis nvidia-kernel) .

Dann noch das Portage-Overlay Directory bekannt machen:

```

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"/usr/local/overlays/local\"" >> /etc/make.conf

```

und den nvidia-kernel in deine /etc/portage/package.keymask rein, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Dann noch für das ebuild das digest erzeugen, zB:

```

ebuild /usr/local/overlays/local/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3.ebuild digest

```

Dann nochmal versuchen zu emergen.

Übrigens sollte /usr/src/linux auf deine richtigen Kernel-Sourcen verweisen...

----------

## Aproxx

 *degger wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Probier mal in der Files-Section deiner xorg.conf ModulePath "/usr/lib64/modules" bzw. ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules" hinzuzufügen.
> 
> MfG

 

Das hab ich auch schon probiert, nur da ist dann der X Server überhaupt schwarz geblieben und ich konnte nicht mal mehr auf eine andere Konsole wechseln.

----------

## Aproxx

Ich hab jetzt alles durchprobiert und es geht immer noch nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich werde mal das 32bit System fertig emergen und schaun obs mit dem geht, wenn ja hau ich das 64bit System runter. Zwar schade, aber irgendwie nervt mit 64bit schon ab.

----------

## Aproxx

Also mit dem 32bit System geht es genausowenig. Gleicher Fehler.

Was kann noch der Fehler sein? Das kann doch nicht möglich sein, dass von heut auf morgen die 3D Beschleunigung nicht mehr geht.

----------

## Aproxx

Keiner eine Idee? *push*

----------

